# jeff and mike.....i just had to try this!



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5803781/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5803781/



The pronunciation of "Malinois" is great.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Touche' Mike. roflmao I think our boys have a new toy in the house :mrgreen:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

LMAO. That is great, this is so fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

HAHAHHAHHAH! Good use of Jeff's 2nd favorite word: "HolyshityouidiotthatisthedumbestideaIhaveeverheardinmylifeyouknownothingatallaboutdogtrainingyouidiotyoureallyareafukktardaren'tyou"


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I had to watch this again. Good material here, I'm crying from laughing so hard you Fuktard


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5803781/


 
LMAO!! Now that was good for the first time, I hate to see this in a month, this whole forum is gonna change! LOL


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

This hasn't got old yet!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Needs to be a warning label...do not drink while listening! =D>


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> This hasn't got old yet!


Agreed!

good stuff


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

Awsome stuff Mike :twisted:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> The pronunciation of "Malinois" is great.


It needs to be spelled " malin waugh" and it sounds right.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG--instead of typing responses, we can now animate them with our own fantasized responses--wait til idothat with a trial---i'll score 100x3=perfect score (in gay sch of course).

ie, cartoons on the internet--LOVE it !!!!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Now, that was funny right there. Fuktard..LMAO


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

OMFG! I havent laughed so hard in a long time.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Needs to be a warning label...do not drink while listening! =D>


Heck, I am sure that would make it more fun yet. :evil:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:!!!....can't wait for- 'jeff and mike 2'


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Why don't you try it, instead of being so damn dull. Your dogs are GAY


----------

